# دبلومة هندسة التشييد بجامعة القاهرة ( هام وعاجل )



## eng_a_h_helal (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا ناوي ان شاء الله اسجل دبلومة في هندسة التشييد بجامعة القاهرة ( ساعات معتمدة ) وأريد تسجيل 3 مواد حيث أن المتاح هذا الترم هو 7 مواد وهي 
اقتصاديات التشييد
قوانين صناعة التشييد
تكنولوجيا ومقاومة مواد التشييد
فحص وصيانة واصلاح المنشآت 
السلوك التنظيمي
ادارة التشييد
تقييم الأداء وتحسينه
مشروع ادارة التشييد
أرجوا من الاخوه خبراء الادارة بالقسم مساعدتي في اختيار المواد الأمثل في الترم الأول
لكن أريد الرد سريعا حيث أن غدا 29 سبتمبر هو اخر ميعاد للتسجيل 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mos (28 سبتمبر 2011)

قوانين صناعة التشييد
فحص وصيانة واصلاح المنشآت 
ادارة التشييد
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس 
بس للأسف انا قرأت الرد بعد ما سجلت بس الحمد لله سجلت في مادتين من ااقتراحات حضرتك
أنا سجلت 
قوانين صناعة التشييد
ادارة التشييد
تقييم الأداء وتحسينه
دعواتكم ليا بالتوفيق
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mos (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مناسب جدا وركز على العقود حيث يمكنك التحرك منه للماجستير مع د مهاب أو المهدى

وخالص التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اشكر حضرتك على الاهتمام
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هى شروط الالتحاق ودراسة هذه الدبلومة لو سمحت وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (7 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ما هى شروط الالتحاق ودراسة هذه الدبلومة لو سمحت وبالتوفيق



لا توجد شروط الا الحصول على البكالوريوس ولكن للأسف كان اخر ميعاد للتقديم 29/9/2011
ممكن تقدم في السنوات القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أكتوبر 2011)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> لا توجد شروط الا الحصول على البكالوريوس ولكن للأسف كان اخر ميعاد للتقديم 29/9/2011
> ممكن تقدم في السنوات القادمة ان شاء الله



اشكرك للاهتمام ولكن كل ما احتاجه هو الحصول على بكالوريوس الهندسة المدنية فقط للتقدم وما هى فترة الدراسة مثلا وتكاليفها وجزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اشكرك للاهتمام ولكن كل ما احتاجه هو الحصول على بكالوريوس الهندسة المدنية فقط للتقدم وما هى فترة الدراسة مثلا وتكاليفها وجزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق



الدراسه عباره عن 10 مواد يتم اختيار مادتين في الترم الواحد او 4 كحد اقصى
المصاريف بتكون على حسب الساعات المعتمده بمعنى ان كل ماده تمثل 3 ساعات معتمده 
والمصاريف كالتالي حوالي 500 جنيه مصاريف اساسيه بالاضافه الى 60 جنيه عن كل ساعه معتمده يتم تسجيلها
وعن فترة الدارسه لو تقصد كام ترم فهي 4 ترمات ولو تقصد مواعيد المحاضرات فهي تبدأ الساعه الخامسه مساءا


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> الدراسه عباره عن 10 مواد يتم اختيار مادتين في الترم الواحد او 4 كحد اقصى
> المصاريف بتكون على حسب الساعات المعتمده بمعنى ان كل ماده تمثل 3 ساعات معتمده
> والمصاريف كالتالي حوالي 500 جنيه مصاريف اساسيه بالاضافه الى 60 جنيه عن كل ساعه معتمده يتم تسجيلها
> وعن فترة الدارسه لو تقصد كام ترم فهي 4 ترمات ولو تقصد مواعيد المحاضرات فهي تبدأ الساعه الخامسه مساءا



تحياتى لك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وانتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (7 فبراير 2012)

أنا الحمد لله خلصت الترم الأول من الدبلومة 
وحاليا المفروض أسجل مواد الترم الثاني رجاء ابداء النصيحة في اختيار المواد
المواد المتاحة لهذا الترم هي 
تقدير ومراقبة التكاليف
إدارة موارد المشروع
عطاءات وعقود التشييد
إستخدامات الحاسب الآلى فى صناعة التشييد
إدارة البيئة فى صناعة التشييد
تخطيط مشروعات التشييد
رجاء سرعة الرد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## استشاري وليد (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم من خبرتي ومعرفتي بجامعة القاهره 
وان حضرتك سجلت الترم الاول فى المواد :
*قوانين صناعة التشييد
ادارة التشييد
تقييم الأداء وتحسينه

*ممكن الترم التاني تسجل فى مواد 
*عطاءات وعقود التشييد* والماده المؤهله ليها قوانين صناعه التشييد وانت بالفعل اخدتها الترم الاول 
ا*داره موارد المشروع* هتفيدك 
ولك حرية الاختيار بين *تقدير ومراقبة التكاليف* وبيدرسها الدكتور ماجد وهو محاضر ممتاز 
او* تخطيط مشروعات تشييد 

ونصيحة لوجه الله ابعد عن اداره البيئة فى صناعة التشييد 
بس اهم شئ 
*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (9 فبراير 2012)

استشاري وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم من خبرتي ومعرفتي بجامعة القاهره
> وان حضرتك سجلت الترم الاول فى المواد :
> *قوانين صناعة التشييد
> ادارة التشييد
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على الرد
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطيةحسن (15 فبراير 2012)

*انا ان شاء الله سجلت في الترم الثاني و اتمني التواصل معك*

م/ هلال 
انا اتمني اننا نتواصل لاني انا سجلت في الترم الثاني 
ده الميل بتاعي [email protected]






eng_a_h_helal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا ناوي ان شاء الله اسجل دبلومة في هندسة التشييد بجامعة القاهرة ( ساعات معتمدة ) وأريد تسجيل 3 مواد حيث أن المتاح هذا الترم هو 7 مواد وهي
> اقتصاديات التشييد
> قوانين صناعة التشييد
> ...


----------



## عطيةحسن (15 فبراير 2012)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> أنا الحمد لله خلصت الترم الأول من الدبلومة
> وحاليا المفروض أسجل مواد الترم الثاني رجاء ابداء النصيحة في اختيار المواد
> المواد المتاحة لهذا الترم هي
> تقدير ومراقبة التكاليف
> ...


 م/ هلال 
انا سجلت في المواد :
تقدير و مراقبة التكاليف 
إدارة موارد المشروع
عطاءات وعقود التشييد
تخطيط مشروعات التشييد

برجاء التواصل اذا لم يكن عند حضرتك مانع 
[email protected]


----------



## girl80 (19 أغسطس 2014)

هل يشترط اكوت خريجة هندسة انا خريجة كلية حاسبات ومعلومات جامعة القاهرة هل ممكن التحق بالماجستير ولا لا


----------

